# Compress Old Files In Disk Cleanup



## kaerloche (Dec 27, 2004)

Heya dudes.. Just asking, have you guys ever come acrossed anything called "compress old files" in Windows Disk Cleanup? If so, could you all tell me how I can disable this function? Thanks guys!


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

uncheck it in the utility


----------



## kaerloche (Dec 27, 2004)

Hey there, thanks for the reply. Hmm.. Well, i know you could uncheck the option to cleanup these old files but wont that be avoiding the problem? Because they would accumulate over time.. What are these files anyway? Any idea to see what nature they are of or where they ae stored? Thanks..


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

have no clue. just assumed they were leftovers from installing/uninstalling programs etc & downloading file/photos or whatever. think i'll google "cof" & see what turns up


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

http://www.theeldergeek.com/disk_cleanup_utility.htm
This explains it pretty well I think...


----------



## kaerloche (Dec 27, 2004)

Hey thanks!!


----------



## foxtrotsam2 (Apr 1, 2004)

kaerloche

here's what i do with that, i found this in PC Magazine: 

Start-Run-regedit
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINES\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Eexplorer\Volume Caches\Compress old files.

Clear the value from the Default Key.

I've done this to all my machines and I've never experienced any problems, always works and I run disk cleaner very quickly.

Careful, don't start clicking the wrong keys


----------



## kaerloche (Dec 27, 2004)

hey there.. I do not prob much into regedit.. so what does deleting the default values mean? Doe sit mean deleting the whole "folder" containing all the keys or hte one which says default on the right hand side? I've attached a print screen of the regedit.. so maybe you could help me out.. thanks..


----------

